# Need help calculating dosages for cjc and ghrp...



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi all well I found out how much water to use to recon ghrp 6 (thanks to Northern Rocker) using this...

dose is between 100 and 200 mcg 3 x per day

Mix it with 2ml BAC Water

You'll get 50 x 100mcg doses from 5mg, so if you use 1ml slin pins with 100iu markings then 2ml = 200iu

Therefore to get 100mcg 200/50 = 4iu

If you want 200mcg then 200/25 = 8iu

But as I really really suck at maths I am now trying to figure out how to get 100mcg per iu for cjc as well... cjc comes in 2mg per vial and I would like to know how much water I need to add to get 100mcg per iu (and also to confirm that 1iu=.01ml is this correct?) many thanks to anyone who can help out... I am just so dumb with this stuff...

2mg cjc = 20x100mcg doses

and then thats it brain leaves for pastures not filled with maths... trying to extrapolate using the above ghrp formula but failing miserably... sigh...


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

if you put 2ml of bac water in

10iu would be 100mcg


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

no point in doing over 100mcg shots of ghrp either too mate

100 maybe 120mcg is max for saturation levels i believe

keep the shoots 4 hours a part

shot and eat 15-20mins after shot


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

5ml water in ghrp 6 (5mg vial) 10iu on slin pin = 100mcg

5ml water cjc (2mg vial) 25iu slin pin = 100mcg

IMO 100mcg is way too low and saturation number based on experience is bollox


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how much can you run then mate

is it worth say doing a ghrp2

like the gh blasts people have been doing


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks a bunch guys... now I can see it...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glanzav said:


> how much can you run then mate
> 
> is it worth say doing a ghrp2
> 
> like the gh blasts people have been doing


I have run up to 900mcg of 6

I found I had to increase doses to get appetite effect as that diminishes over time...

I now use gh 2 for most part, and use 6 sparingly when not hungry before meals, hoping i can eat....

250mcg is lowest I have found to yeild best results, results are far more pronounced when combined with cjc, altho if using 3x day I dont feel you have to use CJC every time, 1- or 2 is enough IME

With regards the 100mcg saturation thing

1) its ***** generic stuff, who knows how dosed

2) everybody is different

3) from CTS and other benefits are IME a direct correlation with incresed dosage....


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i love your honesty mate lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

jw007 said:


> I have run up to 900mcg of 6
> 
> I found I had to increase doses to get appetite effect as that diminishes over time...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info JW... cant rep you right now as I need to spread the love... but this is exactly what I was after...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

glanzav said:


> if you put 2ml of bac water in
> 
> 10iu would be 100mcg


That can't be right mate, 2.5ml gives 100mcg per 5iu


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

jw007 said:


> 5ml water in ghrp 6 (5mg vial) 10iu on slin pin = 100mcg
> 
> 5ml water cjc (2mg vial) 25iu slin pin = 100mcg
> 
> IMO 100mcg is way too low and saturation number based on experience is bollox


Hi JW

How long is the ghrp6 good for once you've added the bac water? I fancy getting some 5mg vials possibly even 10mg but am finding confilcting info on storing it.

A couple of suppliers say that it will only last 2-7 days after adding bac water but also say not to re-freeze implying that you could reconstitute a 5mg vial, fill 50 pins and chuck them all in the freezer. Any ideas on this?

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I have used peptides that have been open for weeks with no issues, still felt the hot flush, hunger etc

It most likely will degrade but in real terms by how much? no-one knows

I also dont like freezing reconsituted peptides as the crystallization of the fluid can damage the peptides.

Just IMO of course


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I have used peptides that have been open for weeks with no issues, still felt the hot flush, hunger etc
> 
> It most likely will degrade but in real terms by how much? no-one knows
> 
> ...


how long do you keep yours for once reconstituted?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

welshman said:


> how long do you keep yours for once reconstituted?


as long as it takes me to use it:tongue:

I've done in a bottle over 2 days previously, ive got a ghrp & cjc lying open in the fridge half used which I wont use for weeks, ill still use them though:thumbup1:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

StephenC said:


> as long as it takes me to use it:tongue:
> 
> I've done in a bottle over 2 days previously, ive got a ghrp & cjc lying open in the fridge half used which I wont use for weeks, ill still use them though:thumbup1:


Cheers Stephen :thumbup1:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

whats 10iu on slin pin then for the 100mcg dose? my slin pins go up in 10units up to 100 which im guessing is 1ml? so would 10iu be 10 on syringe?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

jonesy1234cas said:


> whats 10iu on slin pin then for the 100mcg dose? my slin pins go up in 10units up to 100 which im guessing is 1ml? so would 10iu be 10 on syringe?


Yes mate.


----------

